# need a dac



## chandhu (Nov 28, 2013)

hi guys... need a help

i have shure se215 spe, sennheiser momentum on-ear

my source is samsung galaxy s2, ipod shuffle - bad sound quality

thought of buying a dap but there are no awesome players available in my budget

yesterday i got a chance listen to my friend samsung galaxy s4 and i've noticed improvement in soundstage, bass is tighten a bit, crisp and clear than my samsung s2, highs have a presence with se215

thought of buying fiio x3 but incinerator suggested to be away from it as my shure se215 and x3 wont match effectively... also hearing about bugs in audiophile daps

so decided to buy a dac @ budget of 10k to wow my ears 

please suggest an effective one guys... relying on you

how about fiio e10,  to start with


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2013)

I have Fiio X3. Using it as DAC. 

Which bugs you are talking about ?


----------



## chandhu (Nov 28, 2013)

now i dont have budget to buy x3 bro


----------



## josin (Nov 28, 2013)

chandhu said:


> hi guys... need a help
> 
> i have shure se215 spe, sennheiser momentum on-ear
> 
> ...



X3 is warm and dark sounding but its sounds fun and there is quality, if you have dark sounding gears to go along with the sound may become little darker ( keep in mind that these are only noticeable when you are comparing with a quality gear which has a natural clean sound, unless you will be blown by its quality sound......By the way i hate natural sounding gears....). X3 received new firmware update ( downloadable from fiio's website) and there is no  bugs now.

When you are choosing a DAC, decide whether  you want portability or more power to drive those 600 ohm monsters. I have two suggestions for you One is fiio e17 which is portable can drive headphones upto 250 ohms and the other is Audinst HUD-MX2 which can drive 600 ohm cans but not portable but too good to resist.

But before all that let me tell you one thing do your own research (headfi is good starting point) about what you really want and invest prudently. 


The reviews:
1.Audinst HUD-MX2
2.Fiio E17
 and FiiO E17 Alpen USB DAC Headphone Amplifier - Search


----------



## chandhu (Nov 28, 2013)

i love warm, bassy sound which x3 have

no i wont go to headfi bro

4 months back i sign up for suggestions to  buy inear of range 2-3k after i lost my klipsch s4 but ended with momentum on-ear and se215 and almost got to buy x3

i'm worrying about what incinerator said about x3 pairing with se215

other than that i have no problem to go with x3(ofcourse i have to save money for a month or two)

fiio e17 cost t=wice of fiio e10 but not in sound quality.. of course it is potable but i dont have compatible device to pair up with e17

how hud-mx2 comparable with x3 in sound quality bro... does mx2 sound superior to x3..?


----------



## josin (Nov 28, 2013)

chandhu said:


> i love warm, bassy sound which x3 have
> 
> no i wont go to headfi bro
> 
> ...



Well X3 have all those EQ settings and you can compensate for warm sound if you wish to. Otherwise go for FIIO E17 which is more natural sounding than X3. I love My Fiio E17 on Beyerdynamic dt 990 pro.

Momentum and SE215 ...good buy man and  That's what Hedfi does to you... and have a look here, in Amazone  it goes for 30K. I have auditioned it once with my HD650...It too good with quality head gear.


----------



## chandhu (Nov 28, 2013)

it'd be very helpful to audition before buying gear

but not many people buy these expensive gear at least in india

if it is ipod one of our friend will be having it to try 

coming to audiophile players these are few people.. very few

i'm living in hyderabad... i've post somewhere else to know if any having x3 in hyderabad but didnt got response

so backed off from buying x3



josin said:


> Momentum and SE215 ...good buy man and  That's what Hedfi does to you...



yeah bro.. having nice time with them but they are sounding lifeless with my s2 and ipod

i didnt know that source play main part in sound back then


----------



## josin (Nov 28, 2013)

chandhu said:


> it'd be very helpful to audition before buying gear
> 
> but not many people buy these expensive gear at least in india
> 
> ...


 Since you already have an ipod go with FIIO E17 its the best under 10K


----------



## chandhu (Nov 28, 2013)

its ipod shuffle that too 2nd generation

my relatives are coming from uk.. so thought of asking to buy a dap for me

how about ibasso dx50, hifiman hm 601, hifiman hm602


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 28, 2013)

HRT microstreamer

If from the UK. Chuck iBasso off. There is just too many oPtions from UK,too damn many.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2013)

Another option is Audioquest Dragonfly.

I have never listened to those so can't say much other than the general recommendation from others.

If you need a DAC + AMP then look for UHA-6S MKII.


----------



## chandhu (Nov 28, 2013)

read about HRT microstreamer in the words of steve from cnet before your post incinerator

*news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57570860-47/a-budget-priced-audiophile-usb-digital-converter/

so these are superior to Audinst HUD-MX2 and Audioengine D1..??



Faun said:


> Another option is Audioquest Dragonfly.
> 
> I have never listened to those so can't say much other than the general recommendation from others.
> 
> If you need a DAC + AMP then look for UHA-6S MKII.



yeah bro just got to read about them(dragonfly)
*news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57463791-47/a-tiny-usb-digital-to-analog-converter-from-audioquest/

dragaonfly sound is more on warmer side bro... i have se215 which is already warmer... so thinking that they may not be paired effectively

guys what about hifiman daps.. hm 601 and hm602...????


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2013)

^^Might as well buy SONY NWZ-ZX1 from pricejapan. Or the newer HM901 or HM802 announced earlier.

Or probably wait for Fiio X5.

Gotta have bigger pockets for that 

I just settled for Fiio X3 for now as it serves as DAC replacement too for my terrible laptop sound. And a line out where you can add an AMP to change the signature preferably by rolling out the opamps on the AMP. Good compromise IMO.


----------



## chandhu (Nov 28, 2013)

actually i thought to buy dac now and wait for fiio x1 as portable budget dap

fiio x1 priced @ $100 with great wolfson wm8740... releasing in mid next year


----------



## sandynator (Nov 28, 2013)

chandhu said:


> actually i thought to buy dac now and wait for fiio x1 as portable budget dap
> 
> fiio x1 priced @ $100 with great wolfson wm8740... releasing in mid next year




Fiio X1 may be released by end of 2014 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## chandhu (Nov 28, 2013)

guys... any comments on hifiman daps..???


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 28, 2013)

hifi man at moment not great ,coz many alternatives are out and are better in terms of detail and drive aka HRT Streamer or the Headstreamer. If it was 2008/10 i would have told HiFi man. hell yeah...but not now. There lot of options from UK from Cambridge Audio DACMAGIC XS [but not compatible with android Phones] Then theres the wonderful Arcam rPAC.Check out Audioengine D1 too.


----------



## chandhu (Nov 29, 2013)

k
just a doubt.. these things work with my old pc right..?
my pc model compaq sg3153il

i mailed to hrt guys and cto responded and confirmed that my pc is old and wont support hrt microstreamer


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 29, 2013)

If they are confirming that its not gonna work then may be its not gonna work.


----------



## chandhu (Nov 30, 2013)

so dap is the option for me now

k guys my two fishes are in two directions(momentum - slight v-shaped n shure se215spe - warm n bassy)

so it seems i've to use two separate ones

so going for fiio x3 for momentum and then see how it works with se215 

if it is sounds too dark or i dont like the pairing, then i'll go for something like sansa clip+ for shure se215

where can i buy x3... proaudiohome is the only option..??


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 30, 2013)

ebay.in, is another option..


----------



## josin (Nov 30, 2013)

chandhu said:


> so dap is the option for me now
> 
> k guys my two fishes are in two directions(momentum - slight v-shaped n shure se215spe - warm n bassy)
> 
> ...



Why take chances with your precious? Proaudio home is the official seller, they give warranty and service...ultimate peace of mind.... If you are ordering from proaudio home do not forget to call them for a faster shipping.


----------



## chandhu (Nov 30, 2013)

bro i couldn't find it in ebay.in



josin said:


> Why take chances with your precious? Proaudio home is the official seller, they give warranty and service...ultimate peace of mind.... If you are ordering from proaudio home do not forget to call them for a faster shipping.



yeah ofcourse bro
i've checked for official dealer in india from fiio website
yeah its pristinenote.. proaudiohome is retail  site

just to know if there are any other options


----------



## josin (Nov 30, 2013)

chandhu said:


> bro i couldn't find it in ebay.in
> yeah ofcourse bro
> i've checked for official dealer in india from fiio website
> yeah its pristinenote.. proaudiohome is retail  site
> ...



There are no other approved retailers in INDIA apart from proaudio home and beware Fiio has now introduced a "Check Authenticity" page...I think they are facing a piracy challenge from there own home land.


----------



## chandhu (Nov 30, 2013)

okay
proaudiohome offers signature acoustics c12 with fiio x3 @ 17348

only x3 @ 15750

how about c12 for 1600..??

should i consider it..?


----------



## josin (Nov 30, 2013)

chandhu said:


> okay
> proaudiohome offers signature acoustics c12 with fiio x3 @ 17348
> 
> only x3 @ 15750
> ...



You already have pretty good pair of headset, I don't think its ideal to buy C12 for you. But if you want to give a very good gift to some one ( say your GF) who loves music, then its a must buy @ 1600.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 1, 2013)

Get them...


----------



## chandhu (Dec 4, 2013)

hi guys... 

few days back i was searching for deals to buy x3 and i cam across adorama.com

they offer it @$139(black friday offer)

i asked my relatives in us to buy it for me n they did

bingo @ rs.8660/-

ofcourse worrying about warranty and all

hoping it  works good


----------



## josin (Dec 4, 2013)

chandhu said:


> hi guys...
> 
> few days back i was searching for deals to buy x3 and i cam across adorama.com
> 
> ...



its a steal at that price....


----------



## chandhu (Dec 4, 2013)

yeah i stoled it

guys need a suggestion for a headphone for fiio x3

budget $150... buying from us

how about sennheiser hd598


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 4, 2013)

chandhu said:


> yeah i stoled it
> 
> guys need a suggestion for a headphone for fiio x3
> 
> ...



Top 5 Best Headphones Under $200! - YouTube


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 4, 2013)

The FiiO X3 has a dark,warm, smooth sound with a little laid back nature tyical British sound, If I were you I would get the Grado SR125i with them for the perfect match and balance.


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2013)

takemein said:


> Top 5 Best Headphones Under $200! - YouTube



Better options there if one lurk more on web.


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 5, 2013)

Faun said:


> Better options there if one lurk more on web.



Agreed. The video list the most commonly preferred headphones in that price range.(100$)


----------



## josin (Dec 6, 2013)

takemein said:


> Agreed. The video list the most commonly preferred headphones in that price range.(100$)



IMHO there is no best headphone....Every one has there own preferences and likes. My best will never be another's best. I may like those "V" shaped ones more but you may not. So Try the one you want to buy and then go buy the best for you.Oh and never allow the Sound bug to bite you...I've been bitten so badly.

Look Here to have some fun *my-headphone.com/en/vote/load/15a18fa7.html


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 6, 2013)

josin said:


> IMHO there is no best headphone....Every one has there own preferences and likes. *My best will never be another's best. I may like those "V" shaped ones more but you may not. So Try the one you want to buy and then go buy the best for you.*Oh and never allow the Sound bug to bite you...I've been bitten so badly.
> 
> Look Here to have some fun beyerdynamic - design your headphone



lol.....very true. Each one's hearing capability is different and their taste in genre, sound production varies. And i never said they are the BEST.  

But at the same time, we don't have access to all Headphones  or even those we wanted to try in India.

Those Beyerdynamic LOOKS absolutely stunning


----------



## chandhu (Dec 7, 2013)

hi guys
fiio x3 is out of stock i@ proaudiohome.com and adorama.com
have to wait
i decided to go for grado 225i


----------



## josin (Dec 7, 2013)

> But at the same time, we don't have access to all Headphones  or even those we wanted to try in India.



+1000 to that. Please do something Amazone.in. I still have some hope left in amazone


----------



## chandhu (Dec 8, 2013)

guys, hifiman he400 @ $300

what u say..?


----------



## josin (Dec 8, 2013)

chandhu said:


> guys, hifiman he400 @ $300
> 
> what u say..?



Where?


----------



## chandhu (Dec 9, 2013)

musicdirect.com

*www.musicdirect.com/p-80653-hifiman-he-400-headphones.aspx


----------



## josin (Dec 9, 2013)

chandhu said:


> musicdirect.com
> 
> HIFIMAN HE-400 HEADPHONES at Music Direct



Gr8 pricing....uhhh currently i don't have guts to buy it ( cause my wife will kill me if I buy one more Headphone)


----------



## chandhu (Dec 9, 2013)

excited about this planar driver thing but thinking about its dark sound 'coz x3 is already dark


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2013)

Dude, get a guitar from Music direct. Really good pricing for classic vibe 50 and other guitars. I wish I had a relative in US


----------



## chandhu (Dec 10, 2013)

my x3 shipped

now have to order headphone

deciding between grado 225 and hifiman he400


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 10, 2013)

Honestly speaking those orthos are not what orthos actually are. For $300 they are not at all worth it. If you want to spend $300 on excellent and award winning cans get the Philips Fidelio X1, its a no brainer of a choice. I have my eyes set on them as soon as I sell my MDR SA 5000. Or may be keep em' both......

I did like the HE 400 a lot but still would buy the amazing Philips Fidelios for $300 .

But yes they are open backs and best for home use.


----------



## chandhu (Dec 10, 2013)

does these philipis fidelo x1, a considerable upgrade from my momentum on-ear..??


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 10, 2013)

I dont believe in the word upgrade when its audio. You buy what you like,you buy what sounds good,you buy what matches your source or the characteristics of your potentiometers (amps). Momentum has a different sound signature from both the Philips and the HE400 which are little similar. But the Philips has an edge over all. If yiu are averse to open back I guarantee you they dont sound as laid back as the AKG 701 which I own and that amazes me,how did Philips make it so closed back fast retaining that wide  open backs soundstaging,thats Philips.Bass goes real deep too with good extension texture and decay.A great buy.


But if you really dont want the open back X1 look at the M1 And the L1 both superb.

If you want to know more about the HE 400 let me know. They are great but that X1 is better.


----------



## chandhu (Dec 12, 2013)

i'm very interested in hifiman he400


buying it and sansa clip+


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 12, 2013)

Good Combination, as a source and headphone.


----------



## chandhu (Dec 12, 2013)

sansa clip+ and clip zip differ $5.. 4gb 

any difference in sound quality..??


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 13, 2013)

Get the Clip+.

The Zip has album/cover art which the clip + does not,  IMO.


----------



## chandhu (Dec 14, 2013)

how about these... shure srh1440

also mad dog


----------



## ricky641b (Dec 15, 2013)

Guyz i also need DAC but under 5k? i want to connect my Latest HDTV (only Supports Digital optical Out) to my old Stereo Amplifier..Plz suggest me best DAC... i was searching on this website.plz tell is their any good DAC's here....
Search - DAC


----------



## chandhu (Jan 8, 2014)

finally got my hands on fiiox3, hifiman he400, clip+

very lively sound... i didnt get it when people discuss in their reviews of headphones that they are sounding like sitting in front row, back row... now i got to know it

very smooth sound... and details now i can hear vibrations of guitar clearly

he400 has awesome soundstage..  bass is tight and has impact, also well textured... 

now my momentum on-ear got life with x3.. x3 can easily drive my momentum with its built-in amp... momentum sounds beautiful with these... bass got tighten up, treble smoothened, more space now

i liked pairing x3 with he400 which gives dark sound but detailing and lively 
when switching to momentum with x3 sound get more brighter and energetic


clip+ sounds very good 

now i can hear difference b/w mp3s and flacs
i'm listening over and over again linkin park's my december flac... its sounds very smooth and lively.. when playing mp3 of my december i can hear the difference... music got loosen up... with flac i'm hearing tightened, smooth, crisp music while mp3 sounding boring compared to flac

i also got koss ktxpro1 titanium for $10.. it sounds suprisingly good... has strong bass... very nice one...


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 9, 2014)

Super good and congrats!


----------



## chandhu (Jan 10, 2014)

now i understood meaning of transparency with my gear

thnx to incinerator, hakimtai... u guys have good knowledge about gear and its nice of you to help people here in suggesting good gear... also to josin

sorry for bothering incinerator, hakimtai with mypms'... especially incinerator.. thnx for your replies and detailed explanation..


----------



## chandhu (Jan 14, 2014)

he400 bass is awesome... tight.. has impact.. well extended and textured...

he400's out-of-head soundstage is amazing and imaging is nice


----------



## chandhu (Jan 15, 2014)

guys... suggest me songs to give these hell of a ride

like muse - supremacy


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 15, 2014)

Massive Attack/Chemical Brothers /Prodigy
Enya/Celine Dion/Sade/Alicia Keys
AC/DC , Metallica (Black Album onwards),Dire Straits ,Pink Floyd, A7X,Radiohead,Nine Inch Nails ,Tool


----------



## chandhu (Jan 20, 2014)

thnq
massive attack, tool, dire straits, a7x is new to me


----------

